# Bait & Tackle Shop listings-Coastal GA



## wharfrat

Here's a few.  We'll add more as they come in, so go ahead and post your local guy's info.


Tackle Shack
3737 Community Rd.
912-264-4665 

Good selection of fresh and salt tackle and lures, rod and reels, rod and reel repair, hunting supplies, frozen bait and worms. probably some other stuff I am forgetting. Good people.

______________________________________________

Jone’s Live Bait
5446 Blythe Island Highway
Brunswick, GA, 31523
(912) 265-1757

______________________________________________

Coffee Bluff Marina
14915 Coffee Bluff Rd.
Savannah, GA 31419
912-925-7474
866-8-MARINA
gofish@coffeebluffmarina.net

We are a family operated business with a friendly and knowledgable staff eager to show you anything you need for your day on the water. From nautical charts and fishing charts to rods & reels, we carry a full line of all fishing equipment and tackle, live shrimp, live mud minnows or pollywogs, live fiddler crabs, and quality offshore and inshore frozen baits.

They are a one stop shop. Hoist, fuel, live and dead bait, boat and kayak rentals and a store loaded wall to wall with tackle. Ray and Amy Golden run the place and are first class people.  

http://coffeebluffmarina.net/ 

______________________________________________

Larry’s Bait & Tackle
121 N. Coastal Hwy.
Port Wentworth, GA 31407
Phone: 912-966-6946
Cell: 912-272-7339 or
	   912-663-7244

Monday-Sunday 7am-5pm

Larry’s is always ready to meet your fishing needs.  PLEASE NOTE: If you need bait before or after hours, be sure to give us a call in advance, before coming by, to make sure someone is here to assist you.


______________________________________________

St. Mary’s Bait & Tackle
102 St. Marys St.
St. Marys, GA 31558
912-552-3690
Seapro17@hotmail.com

_______________________________________________

Saint Simons Island Bait & Tackle
121 Mallory St
St Simons Island, GA 31522
912-634-1888
simons88@comcast.net

_________________________________________________________

Adam' Bait House
Thunderbolt/Savannah
Wilmington Rv. at Victory Dr.
(912) 898-1550

__________________________________________________

http://www.lowcountryfishing.net/



Tybee Island Bait and Tackle
Tybee Island Marina on Lazaretto Creek
4F Old Highway 80
Tybee Island, Ga  31328
(912) 786-7472
gofish@tybeeislandbaitandtackle.com

________________________________________________________


Richmond Hill Marine & Sporting Goods
10128 Ford Ave
Richmond Hill, GA 31324
912-756-2470 


Ammo, Handguns No Waiting Period, Custom Rods & Reels & Repairs, Repairs, New & Used Guns, Guns, Gun Repair & Rebuilding, Fishing Tackle, Ffl Transfers, Boating Accessories, New & Used Guns - Repairs, Pistol, Reloading Components, Reloading Components Shotgun - Rifle - Pistol, Reloading Equipment, Rifle, Rod & Reels, Shotgun, We'll Special Order Any Item

A great mom and pop store, with real knowldgeable folks. Worth every dime I spent there in info on fishing the local area and tips they gave me.

Ft McCalister marina has great guys working there at the boat hoist and live bait. So does Kilkenny (but they cant lift my current boat). 

_______________________________________________


----------



## wharfrat

anymore anybody?


----------



## bouymarker

Adams Bait house
thunderbolt/savannah
wilmington river at victory dr. 
they gave me alot of insight.
20.00 for a quart of shrimp
10.00pint

912-898-1550

great guys, they'll talk till the tides change. over 20yrs there.
boat ramp.



Tybee Island Baitshop.
NEW OWNER!!!!(huh)
http://www.lowcountryfishing.net/

http://lcf.ipbhost.com/

great guy! he's got some nice tackle 

hoilst for boats 


Sponsor LowcountryFishing.net.  Contact Tybee Island Bait & Tackle for more info. Phone: (912) 786-7472


----------



## Sharkfighter

Richmond Hill Marine & Sporting Goods
10128 Ford Ave
Richmond Hill, GA 31324
912-756-2470 


Ammo, Handguns No Waiting Period, Custom Rods & Reels & Repairs, Repairs, New & Used Guns, Guns, Gun Repair & Rebuilding, Fishing Tackle, Ffl Transfers, Boating Accessories, New & Used Guns - Repairs, Pistol, Reloading Components, Reloading Components Shotgun - Rifle - Pistol, Reloading Equipment, Rifle, Rod & Reels, Shotgun, We'll Special Order Any Item

A great mom and pop store, with real knowldgeable folks.  Worth every dime I spent there in info on fishing the local area and tips they gave me.

Ft McCalister marina has great guys working there at the boat hoist and live bait.  So does Kilkenny (but they cant lift my current boat).


----------

